# Trainer in SLC, Davis, or Weber County??



## GSPonPoint (Sep 24, 2008)

My uncle is looking for a professional dog trainer that lives in the Salt Lake, Davis or Weber County areas. His dog is a Brittney. I believe she's around 18 months old. She has been worked some but my uncle would like to find someone professionally that can spend some time with her.
I believe the dog would primarily be used for pheasant hunting with a little early season waterfowl retrieving mixed in. 

Let me know so I can get him in touch with that person.

Thanks,
Wapiti


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

miller kennels weber county here is a link this guy is really good and has quite the setup right on his property.

http://www.millerkennels.com/


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Check out http://www.lostarrowgundogs.com/


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Just starting to get with Keny Glass**** and working on training my Brit, she is 1 1/2 and I just got her, little to no work had been done before. So far I really like Keny and his approach. Really seems to care about the dog, doesnt seem to be the kind of guy who just is lookin for money but wants to give a good experience.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

www.sprigkennels.net 8)


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

+1 for Kenny


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I have worked with Keny more and he is a GREAT guy, very good to work with and talk to. A++++ :O||:


----------



## CC (Sep 8, 2007)

I'd give Keny a call. I'm sure he would be great with any breed, but he is a britt owner and will definitely understand the character traits commonly associated with the breed.


----------



## keny glasscock (Jan 20, 2009)

I kicked off the 2010 field trail season yesterday with an Open Walking Puppy blue ribbon. I'll start the puppy program and foundation work in April and do the annual Montana wild bird training in September. Details can be found at www.lostarrowgundogs.com or by calling 801-918-7451. I'm starting to fill up so anyone who is interested in either getting their dog trained or working with me individually should contact me as soon as possible.


----------

